# Mother of all Honey Do lists...



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob has given me the mother of all “honey do” lists.  After 22 years in our house she said its time for a “few” updates.  A few.  Just a few.  Sure I said.  I’m so gullible.

2 patios have cracked and are no longer level (hire a contractor for this one)

About 20??? light fixtures on the exterior of the house need to be changed.

Open the pool.

Do some painting.

Repair a couple spots on the asphalt driveway.

Surface coat the asphalt driveway

Weed and resurface the gravel driveway

Install landscape lighting... not the solar stuff, the good stuff with a transformer and timer.  

Rebuild the garden beds after weeding, then re-mulch the beds

Prepare the vegetable garden, weed, till, add dirt, etc etc etc

Trim trees

Cut back bushes, trees along the wild side of the 'dog fence' 

Apply decorative rock surface to the patio off the family room (after it is re-leveled by a contractor)

... more to come!


----------



## bczoom

That's not really that bad Bob.  

My list is similar and those are things I put on the list myself.

Don't forget to weed kill and fertilize the yard as well.


----------



## Melensdad

First 6 light fixtures are off the front of the garage.

New fixtures are not as wide and don't cover the hole in the wall so I'm going to be cutting some wood, fitting it, painting it and then installing the new fixtures.  

Oh, its going to be a long project.


----------



## bczoom

Can you get away with using siding mounting blocks?

They come in all sizes and shapes.  Here's an example.  It's the octagon plate that you can then slap any light of most any size to it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. You just made my day. I guess I found a positive from my accident. My wife rarely leaves me a honeydo list now and when she does it's only 1 or 2 things.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Can you get away with using siding mounting blocks?
> 
> They come in all sizes and shapes.  Here's an example.  It's the octagon plate that you can then slap any light of most any size to it.



NOPE, this is all custom cedar, its not lap siding where the lights are mounted.  The old & new lights are flush mounted on a flat wall, but the old were wide and short, the new are narrow and tall.  I'm going to be fitting some wood into the hole to narrow it so the new fixtures cover the openings.  Worst part is that all the openings are irregular.

Got 4 done.


----------



## Doc

That'll teach you.  You brought up selling to the lovey Mrs. Bob and see what happens.   Now she's looking at things with a whole new eye, stay or go this stuff will need done either way.   LOL


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> That'll teach you.  You brought up selling to the lovey Mrs. Bob and see what happens.   Now she's looking at things with a whole new eye, stay or go this stuff will need done.   LOL



At the pace I'm moving, with 1 and 1/2 good hands available for work, I figure that I can string this project along* until I find a job* so I can leave the house and get some rest


----------



## Catavenger

Women's Liberation - Buy her a Lowes or Home Depot gift card and tell her to have fun.


_Maybe now you see why I am still a bachelor . . ._


----------



## Melensdad

8 more light fixtures installed today.

2 of those needed to have wood inserted in the holes behind the fixtures, then paint, then fixtures installed.

3 smaller fixtures at the kitchen porch are a slightly different fixture, same series, but a smaller unit with only 1 bulb instead of 2.  The mounting brackets are taller and narrow.  Doesn't fit on the existing flat surface of cedar.  So now I will have to cut a few odd shaped pieces and fit them over the lap siding to build up a flat surface.  But for now the fixtures are installed.  The wood will be set in behind the mounting plate.  You can see the problem with this fixture's back plate in the photo.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> The lovely Mrs_Bob has given me the mother of all “honey do” lists. After 22 years in our house she said its time for a “few” updates. A few. Just a few. Sure I said. I’m so gullible.
> 
> 2 patios have cracked and are no longer level (hire a contractor for this one)
> 
> About 20??? light fixtures on the exterior of the house need to be changed.
> 
> Open the pool.
> 
> Do some painting.
> 
> Repair a couple spots on the asphalt driveway.
> 
> Surface coat the asphalt driveway
> 
> Weed and resurface the gravel driveway
> 
> Install landscape lighting... not the solar stuff, the good stuff with a transformer and timer.
> 
> Rebuild the garden beds after weeding, then re-mulch the beds
> 
> Prepare the vegetable garden, weed, till, add dirt, etc etc etc
> 
> Trim trees
> 
> Cut back bushes, trees along the wild side of the 'dog fence'
> 
> Apply decorative rock surface to the patio off the family room (after it is re-leveled by a contractor)
> 
> ... more to come!


 
 Sounds like my last two week ends


----------



## EastTexFrank

I fell in to that trap too.

I asked my wife what she wanted for Christmas and she said she wanted some work done in the kitchen.  My ass.  I should have asked what she intended to do and how much it was going to cost before I gave my nod of approval, as if she needed it anyway.  It's shaping up to be a full rip out and start again job.  The only thing that's saved me so far is that she has been too busy with other stuff to begin organizing it but she tells me she is starting to get contractor's quotes lined up for next month.  I'm afraid, I'm very afraid.


----------

